
Never connect to ProtonMail using Chrome - bb1234
https://www.reddit.com/r/ProtonMail/comments/9yl94k/never_connect_to_protonmail_using_chrome/
======
Sylos
I love the linked /r/chrome thread.

Normally it goes "Chromium is open-source, and the telemetry in Chrome isn't
actually that bad". (Which it probably isn't, but Chrome Sync is bad.)

And now someone points out another major privacy problem and it all switches
over to "Why would you ever use a browser from Google, if you cared about
privacy?".

I am wondering, if these are PR people from Google and this is a marketing
strategy, to always paint the extremes. Sort of as a last stand to make people
feel like they either have to give up all Google software or none, whereas
even giving up some Google software would already improve your privacy. (And
there is no human being who doesn't care at all about privacy.)

------
londons_explore
This is a UI issue. It is translating stuff when you would prefer it didn't.

Plenty of users need that translation service, and use Chrome precisely
_because_ it offers translation. Imagine using hackernews if you didn't speak
English for example.

The issue here is that translation is happening when it shouldn't. There is a
setting for that, but it's fairly hidden away deep in settings. The UI issue
is that it isn't more obvious.

